# tires on schwinn liteweights



## spoker (Aug 11, 2019)

anyone know how many schwinn models used 27 inch tires?thanks


----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2019)

Here is what I got to offer, only goes up to 1988
*Models , *
_(not counting sub models, ie. Voyageur 11.8, Voyageur  SP,  Voyageur Touring)_
 1) Caliente
 2) Continental
 3) Le Tour
 4) Paramount
 5) Sierra
 6) Sprint
 7) Sportabout
 8) Suburban
 9) Superior
10) Super Sport
11) Tourist
12) Traveler lll
13) Voyageur
14) Varsity
15) World Sport


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 13, 2019)

Sports Tourer, Super Conti (early 60’s 15 speed) The list is exhaustive


----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2019)

Addition to the list .

1986 Prelude - 27x1


----------



## spoker (Aug 13, 2019)

thank you


----------

